# Test deca dbol cycle



## jjbow (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok guys I'm not a rook but all pro advise would never hurt. I'm 6-3 235 lbs 
I'm 37 yrs old. About 15% bf . Last cycle was tren test e and dbol . I gained a lot of muscle and power . Just 3 months ago . Now how should i mix these compounds .
test e . 250 - 4 10 ml vials
deca  200 - 2 10 ml vials   Mostly got it because it makes my joints feel better
30 dbol 
60 nolva
40 clomid 
louis will be my fifth cycle throughout the years


----------



## jamison (Apr 29, 2012)

hey bro,i am about to run same cycle in a couple months..let me know how ya turn out ,already got the gear,just doing .and pretty much same pct except for maybe GH ontop of pct..





jjbow said:


> Ok guys I'm not a rook but all pro advise would never hurt. I'm 6-3 235 lbs
> I'm 37 yrs old. About 15% bf . Last cycle was tren test e and dbol . I gained a lot of muscle and power . Just 3 months ago . Now how should i mix these compounds .
> test e . 250 - 4 10 ml vials
> deca  200 - 2 10 ml vials   Mostly got it because it makes my joints feel better
> ...


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2012)

jamison said:


> hey bro,i am about to run same cycle in a couple months..let me know how ya turn out ,already got the gear,just doing .and pretty much same pct except for maybe GH ontop of pct..



If you can start the GH during the cycle then defenitely do so.  GH is great for anabolism with administered alongside of AAS and works synergistically with it.


----------



## jamison (Apr 29, 2012)

how much?5 days a week?





njc said:


> If you can start the GH during the cycle then defenitely do so.  GH is great for anabolism with administered alongside of AAS and works synergistically with it.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Apr 29, 2012)

I am doing the same cycle this is what I did:
Dbol- 50mgs/day 1-4weeks
Test E- 600mgs twice a week
Deca- 300mgs once a week


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 29, 2012)

jamison said:


> hey bro,i am about to run same cycle in a couple months..let me know how ya turn out ,already got the gear,just doing .and pretty much same pct except for maybe GH ontop of pct..



you're running EQ though instead of deca bro

jj are you running an AI? You don't have enough deca to run a whole lot for 12+ weeks. I would stick with a fairly high dose of test and 300mg of deca or so just to keep your joints in good shape. I would run your test at like 750mg a week for 14 weeks and your deca @ 300mg for 12 weeks. It's important to stop the deca a bit early so it doesn't interfere with your pct. You didn't state the dosage of your dbol so 30 of them might not be enough for anything really. If you can't at least run 20-25mg for the first 4 weeks I'd just hold on to them for later. 

At this dose you shouldn't really need caber or anything but I might have some on hand. you will most definitely need an AI like arimidex or aromasin though to prevent estrogen sides. HCG wouldn't be a bad investment either to help with pct when using deca or tren.


----------



## jjbow (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh sorry the dbol  are 50 . I was gonna hit them one a day for 30 at start but I'm reading people hitting that at the end ? I don't wanna be gorilla size just really beefy . plus at the end off my cycle I usually lose about 15 to 20 lbs . Me genetics are good . During my cycle I gain like 30 to 40 lbs . I do want to do a 12 to 14 wk cycle .


----------



## jjbow (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll pick up some ai they're just pricey 2 a pop  ? How many should I get 50?


----------

